# New Video (NSFW) - "UNDRESS. DRESS. NO. 1"



## dannowatts (Apr 10, 2011)

posted a new video which is the first (of many) in an ongoing series.

 "UNDRESS. DRESS. NO. 1"
www.vimeo.com/22215902 

 gonna start posting a new one every few weeks. 
 if you dig this and want to share with anyone, that would be appreciated!
 enjoy


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 10, 2011)

1.  I like the video
2.  It violates tpf's "no nudity" censorship.  Better take it down.


----------



## Wes Powell (Apr 10, 2011)

Ditto and ditto


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 10, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> 1.  I like the video
> 2.  It violates tpf's "no nudity" censorship.  Better take it down.


 
thanks for liking the video!
if i LINK to the video instead of having it embedded, is that ok?  thanks for the heads up about that btw.


----------



## Raven (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm not sure if its the website or not, but everything i watch on it seems VERY choppy for some reason. maybe thats how the video was shot and meant to be played? but other websites i watch videos on seem fine on my end :S

either way, shes beautiful


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 11, 2011)

The framing is kinda awkward IMO. Needs to either zoom in or out more.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 11, 2011)

Sexy naked woman video is fine, but is it photography?


----------



## mishele (Apr 11, 2011)

Ummmmmmm.....yeah she is smokin hot. What else did you want to hear? What did you use to film this?


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 12, 2011)

Raven said:


> i'm not sure if its the website or not, but everything i watch on it seems VERY choppy for some reason. maybe thats how the video was shot and meant to be played? but other websites i watch videos on seem fine on my end :S
> 
> either way, shes beautiful


 
yeah, must be the website or vimeo hates you because it's not choppy for me.

thanks for checking out the video


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

What is there to critique? Yes, this is art. But I'm not sure what it is supposed to achieve, or what the piece is going for.

However, I would find them much more... alluring (no, no, not in that way, it's just the only word that comes to mind at the moment) If these where actual photographs and zoomed out.

The model obviously has the right attitude and technique, but the framing is just wrong. (no offence)

Zoom out, keep the shirt, tease with the chest, model on a wall, leg bent backwards, lets see what happens.


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 12, 2011)

glad i seen it before/ if it gets taken down KNOCK ON WOOD lol


----------



## Forkie (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a video of a girl taking her clothes off.  Ergo, it's brilliant.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

I love it.  Love the edit.  I love the music.  I love the model.  Very simple yet very interesting.   I assume you slowed it down?  How much?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Sexy naked woman video is fine, but is it photography?


 
Watch the video, click on capture screen.  You tell me if the still picture is photography or not.

Dano, admire your work.  I am sending you a pm right now  LOL.


----------



## rehab (Apr 13, 2011)

your Look For A Women is the best one you have done yet. I liked that one alot!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 13, 2011)

what's not to like?


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 13, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Sexy naked woman video is fine, but is it photography?


 
... it was taken with a camera


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 13, 2011)

mishele said:


> What did you use to film this?


 7d with 50mm


----------



## fokker (Apr 16, 2011)

Raven said:


> i'm not sure if its the website or not, but everything i watch on it seems VERY choppy for some reason. maybe thats how the video was shot and meant to be played? but other websites i watch videos on seem fine on my end :S
> 
> either way, shes beautiful


 
To make video appear less choppy, stop fapping for a second.  J/K

Nice video though, beautiful model.


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 16, 2011)

fokker said:


> Raven said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not sure if its the website or not, but everything i watch on it seems VERY choppy for some reason. maybe thats how the video was shot and meant to be played? but other websites i watch videos on seem fine on my end :S
> ...


 
thank you!


----------



## dylanstraub (Apr 17, 2011)

Forkie said:


> It's a video of a girl taking her clothes off.  Ergo, it's brilliant.


 
My eyes looked just like Forkie after seeing that video. What an incredible model. I don't have any problems with the way it was shot. I did wonder what she was doing with her other hand but I'm guessing that's what you wanted your audience to see.  Schwetty has a good point about the still. Of course I'm partial to filling the frame with the subject but that's my opinion. Excellent work.


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 21, 2011)

rehab said:


> your Look For A Women is the best one you have done yet. I liked that one alot!


 
thanks for checking out my other work!


----------



## dannowatts (Apr 30, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> what's not to like?


 thanks for looking


----------

